# GT #2: Los Angeles Lakers (0-1) @ Phoenix Suns (1-0) [11/2]



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Phoenix Suns (1-0) vs Los Angeles Lakers (0-1)

When: Friday
TV: ESPN



Laker's starting garbage: 




































[PG] Derek Fisher [SG] Kobe Bryant [SF] Luke Walton [PF] Ronny Turiaf [C] Kwame Brown




Phoenix Suns Starters:




































[PG] Steve Nash [SG] Raja Bell [SF] Grant Hill [PF] Shawn Marion [C] Amare 
Stoudemire​


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Yes, I stole the pictures from the Sun's forum. Yes I have been drinking a little already this morning.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

better keep drinking the way this game might go...


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> better keep drinking the way this game might go...


:lol:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I'll be right there with you in a few hours brotha. BTW, you just volunteered for fulltime gamethread duty. Congrats!


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

"Lakers Starting Garbage" :lol: This game could be real ugly.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Lakers should throw the ball inside, Amare is their only credible defender and thats not saying alot. They really miss Kurt Thomas. Bynum, Kwame, Turiaf, and Mihm should all attack inside.

Lakers young players need to find their guts, Farmar, Turiaf, Bynum, need to play a good game. Suns coming off a run and gun back to back should take alittle something out of their legs. 

I expect a good game.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

hopefully this will be bynum's "i'm ma break this **** open *****es" type of game

we really need it


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> Lakers should throw the ball inside, Amare is their only credible defender and thats not saying alot. They really miss Kurt Thomas. Bynum, Kwame, Turiaf, and Mihm should all attack inside.
> 
> Lakers young players need to find their guts, Farmar, Turiaf, Bynum, need to play a good game. Suns coming off a run and gun back to back should take alittle something out of their legs.
> 
> I expect a good game.



I agree totally. I think starting Ronny and Andrew/Bynum will be nice front court wise. Ronny will bring the energy needed to be active on the glass and put backs. If Bynum starts (like the rumor), I think he should be able to handle his own vs Amare. I mean he isn't going to stop him, no one on the Lakers is going to stop Amare, but at least with Bynum we might get some buckets to help cancel out his. 

I think Fisher will be big in this game if he comes out and plays with the same energy he did in game one. He was a huge upgrade over smush at least in ball movement, shooting (clutch), and smart defense. I was a bit down on Fisher, but game one he is already starting to win me over.

If we play perfect, maybe we can keep it within 20. :biggrin:


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Since you stole my outlay, you will be punished and asked to leave comments in my game thread. So Laker fans come leave us some comments in the Suns GT


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Wont be able to watch this one guys. Taking the little lady out for some sushi and sake bombs! Its her bday! let go out there and play hard!! Amare shouldnt be too much of a factor seeing as hes coming off that surgery and hes probably still recovering. If we can slow down Nash, make Amare work for his buckets and pound them in the interior with our bigs, a win is very attainable. Easier said than done though.. 

A win tonight coupled with $200 dress i bought her should be more than enough to get me laid tonight! :biggrin: 
DO IT FOR ME GUYS!!!!!!!!

*Go Lakers!!*:yay:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

CubanLaker said:


> Amare shouldnt be too much of a factor seeing as hes coming off that surgery and hes probably still recovering.



Yeah, he's still recovering, despite having 23/11 last night. I wonder what he'll do when he's full healthy . It was minor surgery. He's fine.


Lakers have a good chance. Suns also might come out slow. I hope not.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> Lakers have a good chance. Suns also might come out slow. I hope not.



I bet you laughed when you typed that.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

All I know is, Laker's need A win tonight just to get over the Kobe trade noose hanging over the team. Laker's could very well go 2-4 to start the season. You know thats only going to add fuel to an already out of control blaze. 

30 minutes till game time give or take.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I am praying for a win; with that said, I don't think my prayers will be answered.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Oh, and I'll probably be in and out of this game topic throughout the game.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Great... Brown is starting.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Wish Bynum would've gotten the start. It's just waiting to happen.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I think it's fair to say with the preseason and so far in the season as early as it is... Luke has completely lost his jump shot that he worked on Last season. I guess it comes with the extension.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Bad shot by Turiaf, that was ugly.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Embarrassing. Kobe needs to quit the flashy crap and either go to the rack or kick it out.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

AHAHAHAHAHAHAH did you see Waltons shot just now. AHAHAHAHHAA


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAH did you see Waltons shot just now. AHAHAHAHHAA


Yeah that was rediculous... and embarrasing. He needs to pass the ball and not shoot it.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Great start for Fisher! 4-4


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Eternal said:


> Yeah that was rediculous... and embarrasing. He needs to pass the ball and not shoot it.



At least Fish is on.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

God can you believe someone actually cuts a check to Kwame Brown for 9 million.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

FREAKING LUKE! An AIRBALL???????


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Put Radman in. Or is he still suffering from a sore throat?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm quite content with the way things are going thus far. Fish and Kobe are playing very well. Kwame sucks.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Kobe is looking pretty good to start the game. Two nice shots in a row by him.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> God can you believe someone actually cuts a check to Kwame Brown for 9 million.


I don't understand why this man is starting for us. Bynum clearly can't be worse then this guy.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Nice play Farmar!

I'm surprised on the good start by us tonight here.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Lakers up 11!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Bynum showing off his nice hands.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm loving the way we're playing right now!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Please, please, please don't screw this up, Lakers.

PLEASE!


----------



## GPS (Mar 28, 2003)

What is wrong, why are we not loosing?


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> Please, please, please don't screw this up, Lakers.
> 
> PLEASE!


Thanks for the jinx.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Critt is the man!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Well. Can't complain to much about this start. Lakers playing defense. Moving the ball well. Shooting well. The bench is really playing well so far tonight.

Only concern I have is rather or not they will play this type of defense throughout the game. They trailed off vs Houston, and we know how that turned out.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

wow am i watching a laker game? this is quite surprising


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Must have been a long time out.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

With this lineup, I can see us screwing things up.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

You know when cook is in. Because his man is always wide open.


----------



## GPS (Mar 28, 2003)

Wow, our PGs are ****ing the other team for a change.:banana:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Radman looks like he put some muscle on this offseason.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Rad for 3! Thank god he is in for Walton.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow...... What a move by Bynum.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Nice play by Bynum. Up by 15.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

lol. Cook is probably the worst defender in the league.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

WTF? Stop letting Marion drain 3's with that ugly *** shot of his!

Thank God we have Vlad right now to return the favor!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

By the way, since I haven't mentioned it yet, Bynum is playing great. Let's not put Kwame back in.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Kwame 8 minutes = 0 points, 2 rebounds.
Bynum 7 minutes = 6 points, 5 rebounds, 2 assissts.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Energy has been great by the subs all have contributed ater playing scared to death the oher night. 

Bynum is playing well, on offense, just now he made another one of his terrible weakside I didn't mean to bump you fouls. 

I just wish he'd foul someone on purpose and hit them hard for once. 

Vlad, Critt, Farmar, Bynum, are playing very well.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

quite impressed by jordan farmar looks like a real leader out there

the only complaint i have is they need to find bynum on the pick and roll. i saw one play where a simple bounce would of led to a easy bucket to bynum but i think evans threw it out to rad for a contested three. He made it but the lakers need to exploit the suns inability to play the pick n roll.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

This is garbage...why did Bynum ****ing step into that...


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Great Kwame is back in.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

THIS is the Vladimir Radmanovic I've been expecting!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Right about now is when the Lakers traditionally stop playing defense. Lets see if this is the "new" lakers.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

:lol: Kwame is so pathetic.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Take Kwame out! He got lucky with a goaltend.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kwame just got owned by Skinner, but got lucky with a goaltend occurring.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

In 2 games back with LA, Fisher has been better as a PG than Smush was for 2 years.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Yeah, another great defensive moment by Kwame. Can that guy at least try to play help defense? I know it requires thinking, but how hard can it be after all these seasons in the NBA?


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Kwame Brown is a scum bag....whose with me.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Yeah, another great defensive moment by Kwame. Can that guy at least try to play help defense? I know it requires thinking, but how hard can it be after all these seasons in the NBA?


Never underestimate the stupidity of Kwame Brown.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Forget about cracking Kwame, we are killing the Suns offensively, everyone is hitting shots. PJ's substitution pattern is weird though. Critt was rolling pulled him out, Bynum was rolling pulled him out. 

PJ seems confused at times about who to play.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Most of the guys are playing great today, its one of those games where we look like an elite team. But what happens when the roleplayers don't step up. Because I don't see how they can keep this up.

Now after that little bit of negativity is anybody else loving the fact that Fisher is back?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Phil looks pissed. He should be mad at himself for the rotations he runs.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I hate, hate, hate, hate, hate when we give up WIDE OPEN 3's.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Kobe is such a turd sometimes.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

3rd foul on Fisher...

Here comes............SASHA!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Oh joy.. Sasha in... Instead of Farmar. This will go well.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Now out of the blue he puts Sasha in


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Is it me are did we look better when Kobe was on the bench.....

I dont mind him taking those ugly shots, but at least play defense. He totally gave up on that play just now and Marion got a couple freebees.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We absolutely NEED to finish the half on a high note.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Dude, WTF is Kobe doing right now.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

well we aren't gonna continue the hot shooting all night


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kwame did something that was GOOD! WTF?!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We're back up 16...that was getting very close to getting back to a single digit lead. 

We know the Suns are going to hit us with a storm; it's our job to weather it.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> Kwame did something that was GOOD! WTF?!



Thats how you know the game is a fluke. :biggrin:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

As much as Kwame pissed us off, he does have 8 rebounds. We have to look at the positives as well, otherwise we'll forever be disappointed.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

we play better with the faster tempo. Its absolutely critical to keep the ball moving. Kobe has to limit his 1on1 jack up shots mode at least until things tighten. 

We have some young guys with speed, we need to play that way more often.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Kwame just isn't playing his normally good defense tonight. he's not helping off on Nash like he should. 

He's hitting the boards though.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Kobe needs to chill right now, he's forcing some things.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Phoenix missing freethrows makes me happy.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

wtf is it with these no calls.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe looks frustrated in this 2nd quarter...


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Give up the freaking ball Sasha, give it up you idiot.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> Give up the freaking ball Sasha, give it up you idiot.



Yeah. I agree. If he would have missed those free throws I'd have been pissed.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Kobe screwed that pick up because Kobe didn't wait until he stopped. 

Refs are gradually screwing us.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Kobe almost looks pissed that the team is playing well and he isn't.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

We should be up by alot more seeing as the Suns are scrubs who dont play D...


The Refs are attrocious tonight...wow


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I thought we honestly should have more than 8 free throw attempts, but the referees disagree.

63-50 Lakers at the half; so far, so good. These next 24 minutes will be huge. A win tonight would be a GREAT thing for this team right now. 

Come on Lakers! Prove some doubters wrong!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Kobe almost looks pissed that the team is playing well and he isn't.


I think he's more pissed that he's not really getting any calls at all.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Halftime: Lakers 63 - Suns 50

<pre>
Name Min  FG 3Pt FT Off Reb Ast TO Stl Blk PF Pts 
Walton 17 3-8 0-0 0-0 0 2 1 0 0 0 1 6 
Turiaf 10 0-2 0-0 0-0 0 2 2 0 0 1 2 0 
Brown 17 2-5 0-0 0-0 3 8 1 1 0 0 1 4 
Bryant 17 4-12 1-2 3-3 3 9 1 4 1 0 0 12 
Fisher 13 5-6 0-0 0-0 0 0 0 0 0 0 3 10 
Farmar 9 2-3 0-0 2-2 0 0 1 1 0 0 1 6 
Bynum 6 3-3 0-0 0-0 1 5 2 0 0 0 2 6 
Radman 11 4-5 2-2 1-1 0 0 2 2 1 0 3 11 
Critt 2 2-2 0-0 0-0 0 0 1 0 0 0 1 4 
Cook 3 0-0 0-0 0-0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 
Evans 6 1-2 0-0 0-0 0 0 1 0 1 0 0 2 
Vujacic 4 0-1 0-0 2-2 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 2 
Totals 115 26-49 3-4 8-8 7 27 12 8 4 1 14 63 
Percentages: .531 .750 1.000 Team Rebounds: 3
</pre>


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

This campaign that Rick Bucher is on is hilariously sad for him. He has made so many dumb definitive proclamations about Kobe and the Lakers that he's losing credibility. 

Someone is feeding him terrible info.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

way to go kobe

your inability to play within the offense has made this game into a ****fest

i dont know how we're up by 13 after playing that kind of garbage the last 4~5 minutes

now watch the suns come out surging with the suns abusing the the pick and roll with nash and stoudamire. i'm a bit surprised that they didnt run the pick more often with those two because thats what killed the lakers the last two seasons against the suns.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Even though were doing so many things wrong tonight and Kobe is having somewhat of an off game, I can't explain how pleased I am that we are up 13. Though we could be up 20 we could also be down 20 to this team. So we shouldn't be pissed that were only up 13 when it could be so much worse, and realistically who thought that we would be up double digits at half before the game?


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

The refs are the reason we aren't up 20 at this point. we aren't getting the bump calls the Suns are getting. And we are attacking more than they are. 

Kobe needs to pull back and look to move off the ball more. He gets too dribble happy which kills the offense.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> The refs are the reason we aren't up 20 at this point. we aren't getting the bump calls the Suns are getting. And we are attacking more than they are.
> 
> Kobe needs to pull back and look to move off the ball more. He gets too dribble happy which kills the offense.


i gotta agree. grant hills getting those bull**** bump fouls while kobe at the other end getting hacked and slashed in the paint. (quite bull**** when radman got called for the foul when he had both his feet set and his hand up and on top of that they gave him a technical!) but cant really blame the ref for kobe's inability to play within the flow. the dudes just calling iso and trying to take his man off the dribble. Our offense becomes too predictable that way. The suns were getting torched when we were moving the ball around like we were playing under rick adelman's O.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

jazzy1 said:


> The refs are the reason we aren't up 20 at this point. we aren't getting the bump calls the Suns are getting. And we are attacking more than they are.
> 
> Kobe needs to pull back and look to move off the ball more. He gets too dribble happy which kills the offense.


Well this is our game to lose right now...


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

I can't wait until Lamar comes back. Despite what everybody might think this team is really talented its just hard to get them all to concentrate on the task at hand, playing smart basketball.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We just need to make sure we come out of the half with a good start. Stick with what got us this lead to begin with.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Basel57 said:


> We just need to make sure we come out of the half with a good start. Stick with what got us this lead to begin with.


Yessur


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I wanna see more Crittenton. He played very well in the time he was in s well as farmar. 

PJ just kills me with the randomness o hus sbu patterns. 

And will someone please Wake Rony the heck up. The season has started.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Here comes the flopping?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Luke to Kobe!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe quietly has 10 rebounds.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Come on refs!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

refs are jobbing us on the bumps bigtime.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Uh, okay Phoenix crowd...YOU'RE booing the refs? Seriously?


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I thought there was an emphasis on not calling as many flops this season. Ghill is pulling all the flop tricks out he set Kwame up twice with the crap.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

The refs...OMFG!!!!!!

What is going on???

I think Raja taught Grant Hill to flop this summer..


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Amare Stoudemire, by the way, now has 3 personal fouls. Hopefully we can get a 4th on him soon and get him out right away. Even though he's struggling right now, it's always better having him out of the game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

You have to figure that anyone that comes to play for the Suns will learn the art of flopping.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

And Amare gets his 4th!! Awesome!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Fisher is owning Nash tonight on the offensive end!

And Kobe to Ronny!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Walton from down town!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

19-point lead! Biggest lead of the night!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Man, tonight I am a Laker fan. And you guys are running a clinic.

*KILL THE SUNS*


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Looks like we may actually have this game.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Kwame has held Amare down, Turiaf now closing down on marion. We've made them almost exclusively perimeter. 

If we can just withstand the barbosa bumrush we got a real shot.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Considering all the turmoil within the team, the Lakers are playing with better on court chemistry than they did all season last year. The new uptempo offense is looking great.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Basel57 said:


> 19-point lead! Biggest lead of the night!



This is unbelievable...


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Unbelievable. You guys can't be any more on fire than you are right now. Still PLENTY of time though...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kwame hit a free throw...


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Gotta love that quote, "not much of a dropoff when Bynum was in". Obviously...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Man, tonight I am a Laker fan. And you guys are running a clinic.
> 
> *KILL THE SUNS*


Glad to have you on board, even if for only tonight.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

You guys have not been playing like the Lakers of last season. I mean hell, you almost took one away from Houston, and then now you guys are killing the Suns.

Amazing


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Radmanovic!!! 25-point lead!!!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

They just said was I said...

A CLINC guys


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

We are opening a can of whip *** on the Suns.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Radman is on fire! I think it's the new hair look.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

God I love the NBA


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Wow behind the back from Kobe, then a great pass to Turiaf.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!

Hell yeah!!!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

We are disrespecting the Suns I love it. lol

Most pleasure watching a game in quite some time.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Everybody is just playing great.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

How in the HELL...


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

WOW the Suns might as well not even be on the floor on defense.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

this is sick mother****a THIS IS SICK


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

You gotta love it, Bynum with the taking candy from the baby hook, Turiaf the dunk in Marion's mug. 

I know they are on a back to back but we might actually have something.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

damn this is really really satisfying 

maaan

this is great


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

The feisty practice has really helped.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

One of my friend's is a huge Phoenix fan and was talking a LOT of **** about this game...time to give him a call.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I want to have Radmanovic's babies.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

It's crazy that we're up 28 and I'm still scared that the suns can come back lol.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Vlad the dagger. Mercy is there a mercy rule. Man this is so fulfilling.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

O M G...


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Basel57 said:


> One of my friend's is a huge Phoenix fan and was talking a LOT of **** about this game...time to give him a call.


lol Please call him and report back.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> I want to have Radmanovic's babies.


Always knew you swung that way. :biggrin: 

He is on fire tonight though. Now we just need to pray Kobe settles down, and the organization decides they want to keep him again.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

IT DONT MATTA IT DONT MATTA YOU CANT STOP THE RADMAN HE'S ON FIREEEEEEEEEEEE AHAHAHAH LOVE THIS **** MAN I LOVE IT

hey but whats that **** popping out of radman's right shoulder? its ****in nasty


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Vlad I think is gonna have a bounce back season. He played much better this preaseason then he did all last year. 

he won't be there every night but I bet he has more of these sorta games.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> lol Please call him and report back.


As I expected, he's not answering his phone! Hahahaha!


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

hahaha i wouldnt mind the Lakers winning by 40somethin


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> Vlad I think is gonna have a bounce back season. He played much better this preaseason then he did all last year.
> 
> he won't be there every night but I bet he has more of these sorta games.


He definitely will because his hand is now good to go.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Baby back ribs with the dunk.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

love how we're ****in the suns up on their home opener

"THE WHOLE CROWD IS IN SHOCK. I CANT BELIEVE THEY MADE THE ANNOUNCER SHOCKED TOO!" - STEWIE LANTZ BABY


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Basel57 said:


> As I expected, he's not answering his phone! Hahahaha!


You gotta love that.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

LMAO you guys gotta read this, funny article on Radman, i dunno if its been posted but since this is his break out game I thought i'd put it up.

http://thesportshernia.typepad.com/blog/2007/02/vladimir_radman.html


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Even Sasha is getting in on the fun!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Sasha is a better player with the long hair and Vlad is better looking like a skinhead.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We are now up by 30!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> Sasha is a better player with the long hair and Vlad is better looking like a skinhead.


Fact.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

yeahhhhhhhhhh sasha wants to join the party

this is contagious


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Is it time for the Chick call yet.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Maybe it was the Rockets defense but we look so much faster than we did at any point last season. 

Having Smush gone is like having a cloud lifted. Fisher has been terrific. His impact has already proven a much bigger upgrade than people thought.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I think it's time, Jazzy...I think it's time...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Our international players are ballin'!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Everyone who's played has been productive. all 12 guys amazing. 

Kobe is laughing with teammates, Bucher is gonna have a heart attack.

Bynum is rolling.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Oh, and by the way...we don't even have Odom.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> Everyone who's played has been productive. all 12 guys amazing.
> 
> Kobe is laughing with teammates, Bucher is gonna have a heart attack.
> 
> Bynum is rolling.


**** Ric Bucher!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

CubanLaker said:


> Wont be able to watch this one guys. Taking the little lady out for some sushi and sake bombs! Its her bday! let go out there and play hard!! Amare shouldnt be too much of a factor seeing as hes coming off that surgery and hes probably still recovering. If we can slow down Nash, make Amare work for his buckets and pound them in the interior with our bigs, a win is very attainable. Easier said than done though..
> 
> A win tonight coupled with $200 dress i bought her should be more than enough to get me laid tonight! :biggrin:
> DO IT FOR ME GUYS!!!!!!!!
> ...


You should have a good time tonight...


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Basel57 said:


> **** Ric Bucher!


I agree, the crap he's been saying is crazy.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Obviously the Suns are playing pretty poorly, but if the Lakers can maintain consistency (which they haven't been able to for the last few years), they could be a pretty decent team. Bynum looks like a much better player this season, both offensively and defensively.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Put in Cook so all 12 Lakers score!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

If we're capable of this against Phoenix, then I fail to see why we couldn't be capable of this against everyone else.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

:worthy: LAKERS


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Drewbs said:


> Obviously the Suns are playing pretty poorly, but if the Lakers can maintain consistency (which they haven't been able to for the last few years), they could be a pretty decent team. Bynum looks like a much better player this season, both offensively and defensively.


Bynum looks to be in much better shape his conditioning has been incredible. Which is the key to his game his skill can hold up when he has stamina. he can execute his moves and catch and finish with strength. Last season he would get winded so fast that he would start traveling or dropping the ball after contact. 

He and Sasha have said this is the year.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Jamel, Cook is in the game...here's his chance to score.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> **** Ric Bucher!


What's the latest rumor Bucher reported tonight? 

I think the Bulls are going to want Kobe more then ever now with their 0-2 start, and the Lakers I think are going to be more willing to keep him after tonight.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Put in Cook so all 12 Lakers score!


You just killed my buzz The cookie monster makes my stomach turn at times.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

What's going on with the coaches?


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

HAHAHA dantoni sensitive little *****

"lakers called a timeout i'm gonna go complain to the officials" what a little ****head 

if he has time to stare down and complain why dont he use that time to teach his team how to play defense

AHAHA HLOVE IT


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

PHIL and Dantoni are beefing you gotta love it.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

D'Antoni is talking **** to Phil? Kiss my ***, D'Antoni!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*B L O W O U T*

this ****s ovaaa!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

The Suns have owned us and the 1st time the can gets cracked open on him he's mad.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Bynum is a monster tonight.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Andrew Bynum is responding to any critics he has right now, and he's doing it with a bang.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Bynum is doing work he said this is the year.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Bynum has a ridiculous wingspan I mean there can't be a 7 fter in the league with longer arms.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Didn't Bynum have a game like this last year too, like 19 and 14 against KG or something, and we all thought that would be the year. I wouldn't get my hopes up over one game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

The score right now makes the game seem closer than it actually was. We owned the Suns tonight.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Hahahahaha! Look at D'Antoni head out all pissed off. I love it.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

When the Lakers play like this you just want kobe to stay.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Imdaman said:


> When the Lakers play like this you just want kobe to stay.


Never wanted him to leave...

Our bench was INCREDIBLE tonight with 65 points!


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

i was getting a little worried there looked like dantoni's head was about to explode

good thing sasha didnt take that last second shot like he did couple of years ago lol


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

I'm definitely rooting for you guys to keep Kobe. The Lakers need to be good, for the good of the league. I hope you guys can get JO, that would be great.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I got this feeling Kobe wants to stay. Just a hunch. he hates management though with a passion.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I'm so happy right now. That team looked like the team from the beginning of last year. Ahhhh...that game was so much fun to watch!

Look at the balanced scoring...this is what this team should be doing. Not necessarily 119 points every night, but we should be getting regular solid offensive contributions from VladRad, Bynum, Evans and Fisher.

If these guys can build momentum off of this, I'll be ecstatic. Hell, that's the only thing that could possibly save our season. Please keep it up guys! Get through this rough part of the schedule without Odom and we might be OK.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

If the Lakers are going to keep Kobe they need to just say it pubically. That way no more circus distractions this year. We can concentrate on the games and not where Kobe is going to be this season. 

This was a pretty game both defensively and offensively. It all started with the defense in my opinion. The intensity we had in the first quarter defense wise seemed to carry to the rest of the game which didn't happen that much last season. Especially against the better teams in the NBA that would run us out of the building. 

I love the fact we ditched the triangle for the most part and are running a more fast break orientated system. The concept of scoring within the first 8 or so seconds is something that would benefit a team as athletic as the Laker's. And it's refreshing to see.

It was a pretty game all way around. I didn't think we had a chance in hell at winning tonight, and I'm glad they proved me wrong. But they got to do it again against Utah at home. A loss there will only make this game seem more like a fluke.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

OneBadLT123 said:


> You guys have not been playing like the Lakers of last season. I mean hell, you almost took one away from Houston, and then now you guys are killing the Suns.
> 
> Amazing


Hey man, the Lakers of last season won 27 of the first 41 games until we got killed by injuries (Odom, Walton, Kwame). We were a really good team at that point. We beat really good teams multiple times, too (Dallas, San Antonio).


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Damian Necronamous said:


> I'm so happy right now. That team looked like the team from the beginning of last year. Ahhhh...that game was so much fun to watch!
> 
> Look at the balanced scoring...this is what this team should be doing. Not necessarily 119 points every night, but we should be getting regular solid offensive contributions from VladRad, Bynum, Evans and Fisher.
> 
> If these guys can build momentum off of this, I'll be ecstatic. Hell, that's the only thing that could possibly save our season. Please keep it up guys! Get through this rough part of the schedule without Odom and we might be OK.




OMGGGGG I feel the same way right now....I will be sleeping excellently tonight....


1ST PLACE *****ES...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Now we just have to make sure that once Sunday rolls around, we play with the same intensity, the same attitude, the same aggression.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Basel57 said:


> Now we just have to make sure that once Sunday rolls around, we play with the same intensity, the same attitude, the same aggression.



I doubt it will happen...Jus enjoy this win...well see about sunday


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> If the Lakers are going to keep Kobe they need to just say it pubically. That way no more circus distractions this year. We can concentrate on the games and not where Kobe is going to be this season.
> 
> This was a pretty game both defensively and offensively. It all started with the defense in my opinion. The intensity we had in the first quarter defense wise seemed to carry to the rest of the game which didn't happen that much last season. Especially against the better teams in the NBA that would run us out of the building.
> 
> ...


2 things encouraged me, 1 we started throwing the ball back inside to bynum kwame and Turiaf off pick and rolls, Kobe was hogging the ball the other night and not swinging it back because the guys were playing tenative. 

Bynum I'm not gonna make any proclamations about he just needs to prove it. 

But the 2nd thing I liked was having Kobe in the scoring mode, when he was in that idiotic facillitating mode in the preseason everyone else just stood around , now that we know he's gonna be attacking and on the move Luke can facillitate naturally and we seem to operate more effciently. Also Farmar and Critt can pass the ball so there's no need in having Kobe dribbling so much. 

I agree though the front office needs to end the speculation and announce they want Kobe here all season if he wants to be here.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

Imdaman said:


> When the Lakers play like this you just want kobe to stay.


more like you want him to get his head out of his ***


we got some talent here kobe. maybe not championship caliber, but definetely some talent. our youngsters are growing up, lamar will be back soon, and most importantly, smush parker is not our PG anywmore...


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Hopefully our bench can be a key factor for the majority of the season. 

Obviously their not going to play like this every night, but if we can keep getting key contributions from someone every night off the bench, we have a good shot at doing something this year, other then being mediocre.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

hahahah Mike Dantoni getting mad at Phil cuz he called a timeout when they were blowing them out is funny 
hahahaahahaha
oh man cant wait till the next game


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*POST-GAME NUMBERS*

*# 11* - Eleven of the Twelve Lakers in uniform scored (Brian Cook being the only exception) and everyone that did score had at least six points. Vladimir Radmanovic lead the charge with 19 points on six of eight shooting. Kobe Bryant added 16 while logging a game high 28 minutes (which should be a stat of it's own as eight Lakers logged at least 20 minutes, but no one went for more than 25 except Kobe).

*# 54 *- rebounds for the LA and only 34 for the Suns. Both big men that dressed, Andrew Bynum & Kwame Brown went for dobule digits.

*# +26* - Jordan Farmar pushed the ball hard in the opening game and continued his fine play logging a +26 in just 21 minutes on the floor. A stellar game from the point guard spot as Derek Fisher and Farmar combined for a +45. A welcome change from last year's point guard woes against Phoenix.

*# 20* - about the only bad thing that can come from this contest is the 20 turnovers committed by the Lakers. The end of the game saw a lot of faces that don't usually play that much, but five of the twenty belonged to Kobe Bryant who had turnover trouble in the pre-season and also had five turnovers against Houston.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

D'Antoni vs. Jackson



> "Yeah, I was pretty upset," D'Antoni said. "I thought he disrespected our players. But he likes to play the mind games and that's fine. He might want to try to do it in playoff time when we bust them every year."





> "He wasn't thinking straight. That's all," Jackson said of D'Antoni. "He'd understand that if he thought about it for a second. I think he thought I was trying to showboat or grandstand. But when you have a mandatory timeout coming in a minute and a half or something like that, just get it out of the way."


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

Wow, what a game. I don't know if I've ever seen our second unit play with such confidence. Sasha had no trouble firing away. Luckily, he was hitting them. Radman showed up. We're going to need this collective effort during Lamar's absence.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

**** the Suns right up the *******. Hell yeah.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> **** the Suns right up the *******. Hell yeah.


That's what I'm saying.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> D'Antoni vs. Jackson


D'Antoni acts like the Lakers get whooped by the Suns every year in the playoffs. I'll admit we got killed by them last year, but the year before that, it was anyone's series and could've gone either way. So that's only one year where they "busted" us. His comments though were rather childish.


----------



## Maddocks (Jun 16, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> D'Antoni vs. Jackson



oh he went for blood...we need to drop 120 on them every game.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

So I get home and turn on the game via tivo and this is what I see. Unbelievable how unpredictable this team is. Or should I say predictable?


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

:clap: This game showed the potential of this team. Especially our second unit. Several sportswriters said that the Lakers may be a "surprise" team this year. The key to this game was that the Lakers moved the ball great, which exposed the Suns defense and led to many open shots...which we were hitting. Everybody got their touches. It was good to see them run some good ol' pick-n-rolls and backdoor plays too. Everybody was aggressive and we played like a veteran team. I thought we were more much more productive with Bynum at the post. However, both Bynum and Kwame need to work on their help defense, as the Suns still got a lot of uncontested layups. Finally, as good as we were, let's not forget that the Suns just didn't bring it. I would rather believe that the Suns didn't bring it because Lakers just shut them down. Now, let's hope we do not suffer a letdown in the next game.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

You know another thing is that we man handled them. Rarely agaisnt even bad teams did the Lakers simply blow out there competition. We played defense for the majority of the game. Rarely had an lapses. Shot well, but more important moved the ball well. Had great fast breaks and flow. The bench stepped up and mad shots when they were wide open.

All and all it was the kind of game you hoped to see the Lakers have.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Great game. 

I couldn't believe what I was seeing. Bynum made it look easy, Sasha was attacking the hoop and the bench stepped up. We even got real production out of the point guard spot. Incredible.

It will be interesting to see how the Kobe situation plays out.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

it's funny how everyone dogged on mitch, and now that we have 1 good game everybody's liking out "potential"


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

afobisme said:


> it's funny how everyone dogged on mitch, and now that we have 1 good game everybody's liking out "potential"



I've always liked the "potential". Bynum and Farmar especially. The thing I didn't like is the coaching. No set rotations until this season was killing any momentum we had in games. How many of us were begging Phil to give Ronny the start last season. It really never came but for more than a handful of games.

I think the main problem with Mitch isn't his ability to find draft talent. I think he is good at that actually. It's more the inability to make any trades during the offseason. I don't even mean blockbuster trades, but just little ones here and there that don't make the team worse (AKA Kwame for Butler), etc. 

The other problem mitch is his FA signings aren't always up to par. Now granted, Phil Jackson supposedly had veto power over many of the FA signings and even some trades. We all know he wanted Mckie, etc. But to me Fisher is the first old man signing we made that will actually make this time inherently better. 

I have no problem with Mitch's draft record though. He has been on his game draft wise in my opinion and a decent judge of talent. I'm not saying he hasn't picked bad people in the draft. Of course he has, but he has also picked really good talent. I still think Farmar will go as a total steal. And Bynum (even though there is the rumor without proof that Jim Buss wanted him drafted) I think is going to be big in this league one day. Have always said it will always say it. You can't teach Bynums hands, and soft touch. You also cant teach his natural foot work. The kid played a handful of games in high school. And now he is in the NBA, improving every year on all the faucets of game. 

Mitch only let me down in one way, and it isn't in the "potential" draftee department.


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

Yeah I still want Mitch gone, don't get it twisted. He simply doesn't command any respect from his star player, and he resigned Chris Mihm. Thats reason enough.


ANYWAY. 

That game last night was a breath of fresh air, wasn't it? Its so true when they say that winning makes alot of problems disappear. 

One thing the Lakers did last night: easy baskets. They passed the ball around, found open guys, set screens and made layups. It was beautiful. Getting easy shots was something they barely did last year. 

Anyone who wants to trade Kobe or Bynum is silly. 

Oh, and Kwame? Dunk the damned ball, ok?


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Eternal said:


> D'Antoni acts like the Lakers get whooped by the Suns every year in the playoffs. I'll admit we got killed by them last year, but the year before that, it was anyone's series and could've gone either way. So that's only one year where they "busted" us. His comments though were rather childish.


yeah he's pathetic seriously. i dont know why he would even bring out the comment about "busting the lakers every playoff game" kind of immature on a coach's standpoint. he overreacted. period. this ****heads reminds me of isiah thomas. getting sensitive about every little detail.


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

Ah, its alright. Its actually better if the teams hate each other.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

<object width="425" height="366"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/t-p_PudYj38&rel=1&border=0"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/t-p_PudYj38&rel=1&border=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="366"></embed></object>

SIT DOWN!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

:lol:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

....got laid...nuff said...


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

:rofl: Poor Mike got owned by Phil.

Congrats Cuban. :cheers:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Cuban bang bang


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n227/tinegannon/Smilies/pimp_gif.gif" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>


----------



## GPS (Mar 28, 2003)

:lol: 

Phill is worth every penny.:cheers:

"SIT DOWN"

OWNED!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

SIT YO *** DOWN SON

rofl


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

dannyM said:


> SIT YO *** DOWN SON
> 
> rofl


Oh my god, that was probably the best thing I've seen in 20 years of watching the NBA. D'Antoni is a colossal #$*!* and it's about time somebody told him so!! :yay:


----------



## azn kobe jr (May 6, 2006)

wow, this happened on my birthday. btw, did anyone see that kobe looks slightly pissed, when his teamates are scoring like crazy?


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

He's looked slightly pissed this whole season on the court so far, not because his teammates are scoring, but because he isn't happy being with the Lakers organization.


----------



## azn kobe jr (May 6, 2006)

yeah. my friends are saying that kobe's just saying this to get media attention, but that's not true.
right?


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Right, it's obvious by now it's not true.


----------



## azn kobe jr (May 6, 2006)

but isn't it true that if Kobe leaves' most of the Laker fanbase go sour?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

azn kobe jr said:


> but isn't it true that if Kobe leaves' most of the Laker fanbase go sour?


Not if you're a true Lakers fan.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> <OBJECT height=366 width=425>
> 
> <embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/t-p_PudYj38&rel=1&border=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="366"></embed></OBJECT></P>
> SIT DOWN!


This is why I feel bad for Steve Nash because he is tough and an awsome competitor and it's a shame he has to play with a bunch of Babies and have to be coached by a baby.


----------

